
Ask HN: How much do you spend on your internet connection? - max_
Hi hacker&#x27;s, I was exporering options to renew my subscription and came to the opinion that the most <i>optimum</i> internet plan I can access within Uganda(where I live), is about <i>$1 per GB capped at a speed 2 MB&#x2F;s.</i><p>This is a bit expensive for me. &amp; I Just want to answer 2 Questions;<p>1. How bad are our prices compared to that of other hackers?<p>2. Can the price be reduced by magnitudes more (if its magnitudes cheaper in other areas may be it can be reduced)?
======
AlexTDS
I'm in France and pay 20€/month for a 500mb/s connection with no data cap.

